# BEL identification



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Having just sold the two male BELs (Super Lesser) I'm considering the next breeding project. The initial project was to put my 2yr 7mth old male Pastave Enchi with my female BEL (super lesser) which although she is just over two years old and 3', she's only around 1700g and I tend to wait until females are three years old and over 2kg before I consider them mature enough for breeding.

So I was thinking of letting the pastave enchi lose his virginity to my mature and proven pastel lesser. Using an online calculator this would give 24 possible combinations










6 of which are BELS... but how could / would you tell if (assuming you strike lucky with the odds gods) determine the difference between a Lesser Mojave BEL and Lesser Mojave super Pastel Enchi BEL ??? (or any other combo for that matter ?

Whilst the odds gods were kind to me last season, giving me 2 x super lessers (BELS), 3 x Lesser Pastels, 2 x Lessers, 1 x Pastel and 1 x normal, knowing my luck if I did pair these two I would probably hit everything else other than BELs 

Mind you, having spoken to several shops single or two gene Royals are currently in high demand, with even normals having wholesale prices of £50 !!


----------

